# Mills Brothers 1.3 Mark I



## MatiR (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello Everyone:

I saw Metal Mickey's post on his Mills Brothers 1.3 build quite some time ago and was inspired to try my hand at it as I had the MEB issue with the plans. Here it is on a display stand. i just finished a test bench to try to run it (probably next weekend). I got the mineral oil, kersosene and am waiting for ether to mix up the fuel. It pops nicely when the prop is flicked so I am optimistic.
I followed the plans closely for the Mark I version but decided to invent my own carburetor configuration based on the Mark II version.

Best regards, Mati

P.S. kustomkb:

I was going to do some pics of the Hoglet cylinder heads but I lost the light - will have to try again. I like to use mostly natural light beside a large window but the darn clouds thickened up after the Mills photos.


----------



## rickharris (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice - In general most Diesel fuels include some ether as well!


----------



## Maryak (Dec 14, 2008)

That is one very nice looking engine :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## MatiR (Dec 14, 2008)

rickharris  said:
			
		

> Nice - In general most Diesel fuels include some ether as well!



Hi rickharris:

Zero for reading comprehension ;D - I am waiting to get the ether. Thanks for for the compliment!

M.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 14, 2008)

Very very nice.

The pictures look great. Have you run it yet? Any plans to put it in anything? What issue of MEB?

Eric


----------



## MatiR (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Brass_Machine:

The plans are in the first issue of MEB Vol. I, Issue 1, March 2006. I haven't run it as I am still trying to get some ether; a colleague at the university has some to spare, but she has been away for a week and should be back this week. I don't plan to put it in anything, just like building stuff.

M.


----------

